# Doom III



## JumpMaster (Oct 18, 2004)

What happened to:
"Now, of course, DOOM III is on the way from id Software as a Mac OS X-only title, and Shipley thinks the game looks like a return to what was Carmacks best moment, which was DOOM II. The demo I saw put the gut-level fear back into gaming. "
http://www.apple.com/games/articles/2001/04/omni_group/index2.html
Why did PC DOOM III come and go and we're still waiting.
Us mac people need games too, we don't want to get the PC Worlds game of the year 2001 this year...
I wish ID and other companies would do a better job of simultaneously releasing titles...
but that's just my rant.


----------



## Damrod (Oct 19, 2004)

It's the old story... Same as with Halo for instance. We all know and think it's better to release stuff simultaniously for all platforms, but as long as the Software-Firms don't think the same, we can brag and rant about it as much as we like, it won't change anything.


----------



## Pengu (Oct 19, 2004)

yeah, i heard halo was gonna be osx only...


----------



## Perseus (Oct 19, 2004)

I totally agree with everything here, and I would rant about Doom III too, considering I was obsessed with Doom II....but lets nopt forget the great job that Blizzard has done releasing their games for both platforms.


----------



## Damrod (Oct 19, 2004)

But they do not a great job regarding updates. You have to wait about a week or two to get a new update for War3, when the Windows Users already have it. Without connecting to Battle.net (which is a pain with 56k)


----------



## shorty114 (Oct 19, 2004)

well, not many people i know play on Battle.net or other online multiplayer with a 56k


----------



## LoadRunner2 (Oct 20, 2004)

They already said it will be a while. I'm going to just settle down. Kick back.. relax, because the longer it take the more time I have. The better the chance I have to end up with apple's  'next best thing.' Right now I'm willing to bet my computer will not be able to run Doom III. Or if it dose, it will be slow. My computer over 5 years old. If I can hold out, till the g5 tower supports pci-*, and or no longer need a front side bus. Then i'll end up with a tower that will last longer, and play doom III even better then the current g5s. >


----------



## Flanjoo (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm keeping my morale afloat by reminding myself of Carmack's excellent track record. I mean, the man is a long standing member of our community _anyway_... and I'm certain he'll get it to us. After all, what do we want folks, really? We want *the* DooM 3 experience here, not some rushed-finish job. Let's wait, let Mr. Carmack do his technical wizardry and wait for a game that supports dual processors, and runs like stink on my old G4. 

Isn't that something?


----------



## Pengu (Oct 24, 2004)

> If I can hold out, till the g5 tower supports pci-*, and or no longer need a front side bus.



Um. what the?


----------



## JumpMaster (Nov 13, 2004)

yeah Pengu

Halo was being brought to OSX only by Bungie software but then our
favorite worthless software company bought out Bungie and next thing we know Halo is in the Microshit Game Studios hands. Sad.

In a world without walls or fences, who needs windows or gates?


----------



## mdnky (Nov 13, 2004)

*PC System Requirements*
Pentium® IV 1.5 GHz or Athlon® XP 1500+ processor or higher
384MB RAM​
So, that translated into a Mac requirements which will probably be:
G5 1.6 or higher
384mb RAM​
The Mac game market isn't big.  Now take away all those G3 and G4 users and think of how big the market is.


----------



## chevy (Nov 14, 2004)

Generally I can run on my 1 GHz G4 games that require a 2 GHz P IV.

What about the graphic card ?


----------



## Pengu (Nov 14, 2004)

I think it largely depends on how much of the code for the game is optimised for the x86 architechture. in theory if the game uses OpenGL for the graphics, and doesn't use x86 specific instructions everywhere, it shouldn't need a g5. the biggest advantage in my mind, is the much better memory bandwidth, and the faster AGP slot.


----------



## mdnky (Nov 14, 2004)

I was looking over MacGameFiles site the other day and found 2 different games which were cross platform and had similar requirements, that's why I put that in there.  BTW, those were minimum requirements...not recommended!  The Mac one was a guess, but I would say it was a safe one.

The only thing I could find right now off hand wasn't one of those, but close.  Republic - The Revolution.

-PC mins: Pentium III 800 Mhz (or equivalent); 512MB RAM; 1GB of Hard Drive Space; 32MB TnL enabled Graphics card (nVidia GeForce Chipset or compatible)  
-PC rec: P4 2ghz (or equivalent); 512mb RAM; 1 GB of Hard Drive Space; 128mb video card.
-Mac mins: Mac OS 10.2, PowerPC G4 1 Ghz, 512 MB  RAM, Hardware accelerated 3D Graphics Card with 32 Mb VRAM, 1.35 GB  free hard disk space, DVD Drive
-Mac rec: Mac OS 10.3 or later, PowerPC G5 1.6 Ghz, 1 GB  RAM, Hardware accelerated 3D Graphics Card with 64 Mb VRAM, 1.5 GB  free hard disk space



DOOM III PC SUPPORTED CHIPSETS:
 ATI® Radeon(tm) 8500
 ATI® Radeon(tm) 9000
 ATI® Radeon(tm) 9200
 ATI® Radeon(tm) 9500
 ATI® Radeon(tm) 9600
 ATI® Radeon(tm) 9700
 ATI® Radeon(tm) 9800
 All nVidia® GeForce(tm) 3/Ti series
 All nVidia® GeForce(tm) 4MX series
 All nVidia® GeForce(tm) 4/Ti series
 All nVidia® GeForce(tm) FX series
 nVidia® GeForce(tm) 6800


----------



## Pengu (Nov 14, 2004)

I think that makes it clear that the Pentium III was a much better performer at any given clock cycle than the P4 seems to be. that's why a game's low spec is a "slow" P3 or "fast" G4, but the high end, is a "slow" g5 or a "fast" P4, because the P4 and G4 respectively, are not as "efficient" for the game as the P3/G5 seem to be.

the g4 has a known issue with a lack of bandwidth for CPU/Memory/IO.
The P4 was designed from the get-go to be able to be "ramped up" to high clock frequencies, but the tradeoff is actual processing power.


----------



## HateEternal (Nov 14, 2004)

I thought I saw that Doom III was going to be the first only G5 game release.

http://www.aspyr.com/games.php/mac/d3/

If you click on the system requirements on that site, it says:



> # Mac OS X 10.3.6 or later
> # PowerPC G5 1.5 GHz or faster
> # 384MB RAM (512MB recommended)
> # 2.2 GB free disk space
> ...


----------



## MBHockey (Nov 14, 2004)

haha 32mb of VRAM?  Doom 3 will laugh at anything under an ATI 9600.

My friend's got an nVidia GeForce4 Ti 4600 (128) with an AMD Atlon XP 2200 and 768 megs of pc3200 ddr ram, and Doom 3 is barely playable with decent graphics settings...only time will tell how crappy the port is  ::sleepy::


----------



## JumpMaster (Nov 14, 2004)

ASPYR LISTS AN ALPHA FOR DOOM III
to be released in febuary!!!!
YES YES YES YES

heh


----------



## Flanjoo (Nov 23, 2004)

w00tage, pwnage and so on.


----------

